# Found a pigeon, brought it into my room, now at lost of what to do next



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

hi,

I was on my way back from shopping when I found a pigeon lying in front of the doorstep of my dorm. It was flapping its wings around and couldn't seem to fly. Because the weather was really cold these few days, I decided to bring it in (even though I am not supposed to do that, cos my dorm doesn't permit birds or animals in the room) and I read some of the instructions here. So far I have put him in a cardboard box lined with newspaper and some old socks together with a hot water bottle. I have also put a bowl of water mixed with salt and sugar in the box and then I closed the box after I have made a few airholes on it.

It seems to have calmed down a bit right now...I noticed that its claws are red and seem to have some bleeding/punctured marks on them. It seems to have injured its legs but I am not very sure yet. I dunno if there is any vet near where I live, but until I find one, any idea of what I should do next to the pigeon? Besides the red claws, it also seems to have red eyes and I am wondering if it has some illness or something. It is quite big already, so i do not think it is a baby pigeon. I will try to take a pic of it later and post the picture here.

Pls help as I am at lost of what to do next. This is my first time bringing a pigeon in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk

Thank you for helping this needy bird. You are doing all the right things.

It is best to heat him up on the hot water bottle with towel between the bird and the hot water bottle, and continue to keep him warm for now, and at least 20 minutes before offering him any hydration liquid.

If he does not drink any of the liquid see if you can give him some with a dropper. 

Can you get some wild bird seed? You can offer the bird seed in a bowl and water in later and see if it will eat. 

Is the bird bleeding badly? Can you tell where it is coming from? 

Where are you located? Perhaps we can get you some help.

Also, check the following resources for help. Please make sure to ask questions and see if they are pigeon friendly, as not all vets or rehabbers will treat a pigeon.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

hi,

It is not bleeding badly right now, I just noticed some punctured holes on the claws...

I dun have any wild bird seeds...but I just called my campus Wild Life Center and they said I can bring it in and they will see what they can do with it, so I am bringing it there tomorrow morning. 

Right now it seems to be getting all worked up again (flapping its wings inside the box and trying to escape it seems, but it still cant fly). But I kept the box closed so i don't think it can escape at this moment.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Worldangel Welcome to our forum and thank you for rescuing this poor pigeon.

If the bleeding is still continuing, put some corn starch or powder sugar on the affected areas. 

Wild bird seed which is close to the pigeon food in many respects, can be found at most supermarkets. If you have nothing, absolutley nothing else to feed it tonight, bread pieces will suffice, thought it is only a filler. Do you have uncooked popcorn maybe?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Worldangel,


Please say where you are?

One of 'us' might live nearbye...

This may be a youngster who was j-u-s-t barely flying and from privation will need some time now for catch-up.

Too, even if seemingly almost full grown, it may not yet know how to eat on it's own.

If you are in an especially cold area, he may have gotten frostbite on his feet and toes, and this might be what is bleeding now...

Unless your campus wildlife people are experienced with Pigeons, and specifically with a possibly not self feeding one, it will not likely go very well...


So...lettuce know?

Thanks for rescueing him..!


Till next...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Phil, 

You made a good point, it may very well be frostbite. I know some are hesitant to state where they live, but if new members would at least indicate what state they live in, it would help immensely especially when ,as you said, "one of us" may live nearby could possibly physically help, plus it would help directing them based on the climate area they are living in as well. 

*Lettuce*...I thought about that on my last post here, but that is as far went, and stayed in my brain.


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

This is very sad but the poor pigeon I rescued a while ago is now dead  I had some important things to attend to a few hours ago so I put it in a covered box (with airholes of course) and a warm bottle of water, warm socks as well as a bowl of water to drink from. But when I came back a few hours later, I found out that it was already dead.

It is a pity that it couldn't have waited until tomorrow because the Wildlife center at my campus would have been able to save it. But oh well, I think I have tried all that I could. But it is sad though that it died after all the efforts


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> You made a good point, it may very well be frostbite. I know some are hesitant to state where they live, but if new members would at least indicate what state they live in, it would help immensely especially when ,as you said, "one of us" may live nearby could possibly physically help, plus it would help directing them based on the climate area they are living in as well.
> 
> *Lettuce*...I thought about that on my last post here, but that is as far went, and stayed in my brain.


sorry, I am currently in Illinois.


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Worldangel,
> 
> 
> Please say where you are?
> ...


I talked to the Wildlife person on the phone earlier and she said she was quite experienced with pigeons cos she has some as her own pets. But I guess it is too late now.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Worldangel;
That is sad but please be comforted to know that the poor pigeon passed away with you caring for it and showing love and compassion. At least it died safe and in a caring persons care. For that I thank you. I am sorry .


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

Victor said:


> Worldangel;
> That is sad but please be comforted to know that the poor pigeon passed away with you caring for it and showing love and compassion. At least it died safe and in a caring persons care. For that I thank you. I am sorry .


Thanks for the comforting words...Also my frens have been worried that the bird might have the Avian Flu virus in it...should I be worried about that?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

worldangel said:


> Thanks for the comforting words...Also my frens have been worried that the bird might have the Avian Flu virus in it...should I be worried about that?



No, don't be worried about that...

Are you in college?


Anyway, by location, I/we mean say something like what City and State...


Otherwise...

Thanks for the try for this little one...

Quite possibly it passed away from dehydration...especially if there is only snow or ice around, it would possibly have had nothing do drink for who knows how long...and if a recent debutant, may never have drank on it's own yet anyway...whereupon if dehydrated enough, they may still stand or walk even if injured or ill otherwise, but at some point all the internal organs cease function.

Good try though...

Best wishes...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Avian Flu*

Do not worry about the Avian Flu. Except for a very few rare cases overseas, (the majority being in China), and most known cases being found in poultry this illness has not yet jumped to humans. Most infected people were those who were in direct daily contact with livestock birds (chickens) that had the virus. It is also not a certainty by any means that it will jump to humans in the future such as in a pandemic that is being predicted/ forecasted by so many. To this point it is more of a media issue than an actual event so you can relax. Sorry to hear your bird didn't make it. You seem like a very caring person.

Cameron


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> No, don't be worried about that...
> 
> By location, I mean the City...
> 
> ...


Yes I know, but nobody asks me for my location earlier on...and as this is my first time I wasn't sure of what to do...and I just found this forum while googling for a solution for this poor bird...

Although I did look over the list given by the first person who replied to my first post here, but I could find no one nearby the city I am living now (it is Urbana anyway)

Thanks for all the information and help anyway


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh well, I edited that way down but I was too late...

It did not matter this time...but it can, and or would, often.

But often, it is like pulling TEETH to simpy find out where someone is...

Many times it can or WILL possibly make a very important difference either to refer them to a known Avian Vet, rehabber, or knowledgeable lay person IN their area, or, to where they and a list member might meet halfway somewhere or whatever for the Bird to get the care it may need... if the person is in over their head, and, usually, often, they are.


When one signs on TO the list/forum to post at all, one either elects to have their location as a component of their upper right hand corner info, or not. 

Mine you might notice, says "Las Vegas" and I also tend to restate it in my signature.

When we ask and get no reply, or get an evasive one, it is confuseing then because the reader does not know what is happenning; does the person feel their privacy is at stake to just say what City and State they are in? Did they miss the question? Did they not understand the question? Did they understand it but felt it was impertenent?

You know...it gets confuseing...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

lol it is not that I do not want to state my location, I did but it was already too late. I didn't notice anyone asking for my location as I was already out at that time...

Anyway I have good intentions towards this bird...I tried to save it but I guess Fate decides otherwise...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...quite so...

Thanks for the very good try...!

If you like, get an inexpensive electric heating Pad, and a few simple towells...in case there is a next time...

You did good...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

worldangel said:


> This is very sad but the poor pigeon I rescued a while ago is now dead  I had some important things to attend to a few hours ago so I put it in a covered box (with airholes of course) and a warm bottle of water, warm socks as well as a bowl of water to drink from. But when I came back a few hours later, I found out that it was already dead.
> 
> It is a pity that it couldn't have waited until tomorrow because the Wildlife center at my campus would have been able to save it. But oh well, I think I have tried all that I could. But it is sad though that it died after all the efforts


i'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi woldangel,

I'm so sorry the bird died. Thank you for giving it some warmth and comfort, that may have been all that could have been done, but very important. Your kindness means alot.


----------



## worldangel (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks for all the comforting words


----------

